# [V] XBOX 360+PS2 Spiele



## FU14 (27. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,
bin grad dabei etwas bei mir auszumissten so das ich hier jetzt ein paar XBOX 360 und PS2 Spiele anbiete:

http://f.imagehost.org/view/0041/PICT0756

Tomb Raider Legend 10 €
Call of Duty 3 15 €
NBA 2k7 10€
Kameo 10€
Smackdown vs Raw 2007 10€
And 1 Streetball 10€
Daragon Quest 15 €
Gun 10€ 
NBA 2k8 20€

Zu den Spielen mit USK 16 und 18(Call of Duty,Tomb Raider,Smackdown vs Raw,Gun) würde ich die Käufer bitten mir einen Altersnachweis zu schicken

Alle Spiele sind einem guten Zustand.
Wer Interesse an einem Spiel hat bekommt noch Bilder von den DVD`s


Versand entscheidet ihr,entweder +2,20€ unversicherter Versand oder +3,90€ versicherter Hermes Versand.

Angebote per PN oder hier im Thread 

MfG FU14


----------



## frogi (29. Januar 2009)

nba 2k8 für 10€  inkl.?


----------



## FU14 (29. Januar 2009)

frogi am 29.01.2009 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> nba 2k8 für 10€  inkl.?


sagen wir 15€ inkl. unversichertem versand?

MfG F.U.14


----------



## FU14 (4. Februar 2009)

*push*


----------



## FU14 (18. Februar 2009)

Call of Duty 3 SOLD
Tomb Raider Legend SOLD

mfg F.U.14


----------

